# More Pics - Nov 12, 2005



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Leanne's precious Walter is the last series in this group .. what a darling little pigeon! Read more about all the help that Leanne gave in this thread: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=12673&highlight=leanne

The photos are at http://www.rims.net/2005Nov12.

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Oh Terry, that poor white duck with the infected eyes and bum leg just breaks my heart. Good luck with him, I sure hope you will be able to help him.

Leanne sure was a wonderful help in getting these needy birds to you...I'm sure you have so much to do, that when someone can help out like that, it means a lot.

Linda


----------

